# Possibly dangerous anesthesia



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just got a follow up email from my breeder advising that one of the pups from Logans litter went in for surgery with their vet of 30 years. The vet tried a new anesthesia called Diprivan(propovol). the pup went into immediate heart failure before even being cut open. She did not make it! They did an autopsy which showed that the pup was in fine health and that it appeared to be an allergic reation. The vet has vowed to not use this anesthesia on any dogs under 30 lbs - but my breeders vet said that had this been an IV drug, they could have treated it with a reversal drug much easier & might have made it. JUST A PIECE OF INFO FOR ANYONE WHO HADS A HAVE PLANNED FOR SURGERY. Please ask your vet what they are using.

PS - This is a great thing that my breeder does, she keeps me informed of anything I should know, as well as we keep her up to date with pics. 
Laurie


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

omg, that's horrible Lauri. Thank you so much for sharing that information with us. The dogs parents must be devastated as I'm sure the vet is too.

Any heads up we can get on things like this is helpful. 
That was also very conscientious of your breeder to give you that information.

Beverly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info about this anesthesia. This happened to my cousin. She brought her 5mos old Boston Tertrier to be spayed, and she didn't recover. The vet tried to blame on on the puppy store wherr the dog was purchased. However, the autopsy said anesthesia was the problem.

Naturally, I was a little nervous when Shelby was to be spayed, so I questioned my vet. He said the last time it happened in his office was 3 yrs ago. The same thing as posted here. The dog was just given the anesthesia, the vet hadn't even touched it yet, and the dog stopped breathing. He said it hapens to humans too. You just never know.

How sad, and scary.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this information Laurie.....that is just heartbreaking,but hopefully it will be prevented in the future.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, that's awful news. You just never know how a dog will react to anesthesia (goes for people, too!). I remember reading, but can't remember where, that the anesthesia of choice for a Havanese is Isoflurane. I have no idea what it is, why its the anestheia of choice, and don't take my word as gospel, but I wrote down that piece of info for the future, if needed. Maybe someone else here has knowledge of that particular anesthesia and can add information.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing this information. I am taking my dog in for dental cleaning on Thursday and they will be putting her under anesthesia. I am going to mention the drug to them when I take her.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Laurie! Always good to know these kinds of things. How sad.


----------

